# Fingerprint on a Moving Coin....



## composter (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## ocular (Sep 30, 2009)

It's not really doing anything for me sorry.


----------



## alexanderdel (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm sure this was a very hard shot to get, but it's uninteresting, to me.
I think maybe if it were a black and white shot on a black back round in would be better..


----------



## Honu (Oct 3, 2009)

Very cool shot. How was it taken? I would think it would just show up as a blur!


----------

